# March Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "Trail rides".


This means that you can participate with a photo of being on the trails with your (or with owner's permission on someone else's) horse.

You will have from March 6 to March 31 (please notice prolonged entry time!) for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After March 31, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of March 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.



Have fun!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

TaMMa89 said:


> The theme for this month is "Trail rides".
> 
> 
> This means that you can participate with a photo of being on the trails with your (or with owner's permission on someone else's) horse.
> ...





heres my entry


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Our groups camp at the annual Anita Springs, VA Spring trail ride. 

3 guesses which tent is mine.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

That should read Amelia Springs.


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Pond reflections*

This was a group of us coming back from a trail ride


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This was a hard one to choose just one picture, but this is my favorite destination- "the overlook"


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Hard to choose one, but this one is pretty dramatic.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This picture was taken at Rock Bridge Canyon during the HF Meet-Greet-Ride 

None of us noticed the big tree overhead, was rather shocked to see it in the picture! So glad it didn't fall...


In the picture is @SwissMiss @Change @greentree and myself


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

YAY! Finally one for trail riders!!

My mare & I last year at Fair Hill, 10mi paperchase ride.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Enjoying the scenery on my neighborhood trails ...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Trigger and I at... and in... Pat Mayse Lake, Texas.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This photo is one of my favorites from the time I lived in Southern California.

It was taken in January, 2002 after a pretty rough climb over rocks, and thru rocks to view Lake Perris. Lake Perris is off in the distance, in those far away rock hills, behind the horses.

The big Bay on the left is a Dash for Cash get who was injured on the hot walker at the track to where he could never race again. My friend heard about him (going to slaughter auction) and hocked her diamonds to buy him. She did all his retraining and he made a terrific trail horse

The bay on the right was an an old time King bred QH, the man raised from birth. He was an old Montana cowboy who spent more than one winter sleeping in a cabin with his horse, while moving cattle.

My beloved Tennessee Walker, Duke, is in the middle. Duke was 14.3H to give some height perspective to the other horses


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

here is my entry


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hard to pick just one favorite, as I have been blessed to ride so many amazing places.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Here is my entry


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Great day for a ride...


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

how do you know who won?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment for March Photo of the Month 2020 contest has been closed, so no new enrollments please!

The poll has been set up, so please vote!
@candice and mateo :

Once enrollment has been closed, the poll for voting for the photos will be set up. You can vote for your favorite photo: 

1. Check the post number, on the right upper corner in every message posted in this thread

and

2. Choose the correct post number in the poll.

The poll remains open for 15 days, and after that the photo(s) which has(have) had the most votes, wins.


----------

